# syslinux - Auf externer Festplatte installiertes Kubuntu per boot-cd starten



## Leugim (19. November 2008)

Hi!
Wie in einem vorherigen Post
 nachzulesen, versuche ich eine Kubuntu installation (externe festplatte per usb), zu booten.
Deepthroat und Raubkopierer haben mir schon eine Menge geholfen, allerdings habe ich mit der letzten Hilfestellung ein wenig Schwierigkeiten.


deepthroat hat gesagt.:


> [...]Eine Alternative wäre z.B. syslinux. D.h. den Kernel direkt mit auf die CD zu brennen (bei einem Kernel Update müßtest du dann die Prozedur wiederholen), so das kein Bootloader über das BIOS auf die USB disk zugreifen muss sondern gleich den Kernel startet. Der Kernel sollte dann in der Lage sein die USB Geräte (im initrd Image) zu initialisieren und das System von dort zu booten.[...]



Syslinux, bzw isolinux habe ich auf eine CD zusammen mit dem Kernel dank syslinux-documentation bekommen. Nachfolgende gescheiterte Versuche ergaben, dass initrd per APPEND oder INITRD mit auf die Iso muss.

Nun lädt der Kernel endlich und wirft mir mehrere zeilen Text zu. ABER nach einer Weile werden Probleme aparent: 

```
check root= bootarg caat /proc/cmdline
or missing modules, devices: cat /proc/modules ls /dev
ALERT! does not exist. Dropping to a shell!
```
und lande in einer "BusyBox v1.1.3". Die abwesenheit eines Wertes zwischen "ALERT!" und "does not exist.." lässt mich vermuten, dass immer noch nicht gewusst wird von wo gestartet werden soll.


> Der Kernel sollte dann in der Lage sein die USB Geräte (im initrd Image) zu initialisieren und das System von dort zu booten.


Wie mache ich dies? Muss ich irgendwie die initrd editieren? Oder wie sage ich dem Kernel, dass auf der Usb-paltte weitergemacht werden soll?

Ich bitte vielmals um entschuldigung aber mein windows-verseuchtes Hirn stellt sich alle Naselang quer.

Danke für jede Hilfe!


----------

